

World Builder – An inspirational 3D UI in a wonderful story - ChrisCinelli
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP3YywgRx5A

======
ChrisCinelli
That is the UI that I would like to have for 3D modeling. I hope somebody is
building it.

